

The Ashley Madison hack ruined my life - T-A
http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/21/technology/ashley-madison-ruined-lives/index.html

======
TrevorJ
Not to mention, apparently the site did not verify email addresses so
theoretically you could use anyone's address to create an account.

------
thesagan
To my ears she proactively caught her husband cheating on her.

